# 2410 Surge/hunt + white smoke + dies



## epeggs

Hi Everyone,
First post here. 
I have a 2410 ending in 2711, not sure on the year. 
The engine fires right up even after sitting for most of the year. Love that. 

Issue 1: The engine will hunt and surge for fuel. I have cleaned the carb and drilled out the black idle jet per earlier posts. Still surges. 
Issue 2: After running for about 1 min maybe shorter the engine will smoke(white) and then die. 

I am thinking about replacing the carb completely. My thought is that I didnt clean it well enough and maybe I need to replace a few things inside the carb. A carb on Amazon is 15 bucks while the rebuild kits ive seen online are 30 ish....Is this the best next move? 

With the smoking and dying, is this a bigger issue?

Thanks,
E


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers

You've probably already done this but before thinking of replacing ther carb, I would drain the whole fuel system out of your blower, 100% out. Try running some ethanol free fuel through or 'Trufuel' (from Lowes, etc) and see if the problem persists. Check your choke linkage very carfeully - the white smoke could be atomised unburnt fuel - you maybe running very rich.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers

The white smoke coul be oil related, too. Leaking valve?? What's your spark condition telling you?


----------



## vinnycom

normally thats indicative of fuel starvation, running lean.
partially close choke to see if it remedies that.
when running remove gas cap to see if its venting correctly.
check fuel lines, shutoff valve, fuel filter, .
do u have mix screws on carb? if yes adjust them
if first time cleaning it might take a few times to get it right.
yes, buy the clone, its cheap and eliminate the carb as the culprit if it does the same thing as the oringinal.


----------



## orangputeh

did you check oil level? overfill could cause white smoke. like previously mentioned , pull the plug and check condition. it can tell a lot.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

In addition to the above, as it does sound like you have a fuel problem I'd also inspect the edge of the headgasket.
Look all the way around it to see if you see an area where oil is starting to seep from the head gasket down the fins but it's fairly clean above it.

.


----------



## epeggs

Thank you everyone for your responses!
I will be looking at the snowblower this weekend and will update you then. 
At my house we got 5.5" of snow yesterday.....with a broke down snowblower and a huge driveway, my back and legs are aching today! LOL


----------



## tpenfield

I have the same machine, but upgraded the engine to a Briggs 305cc a couple of years ago. 



The original 179cc engine is like a surge-o-matic once it ages a bit. I would run a very strong mix of fuel injector/carb cleaner in the fuel . . . like about 20% cleaner vs. fuel. See if that gets rid of the surging. You may have to keep the choke partially engaged to keep the engine running. 



Are you eventually able to get the engine to run, or does it repeatedly die? 



I wouldn't replace the carb just yet. See if the cleaning solution improves things.


Did you do anything special last year for summer layup? . . . Stabilzer, engine fogging, etc?


----------



## epeggs

I am not able to get the engine to run without choke on and it will die repeatedly. 
Left fuel in the tank without stabilizer....BIG MISTAKE

I dont believe I have adjustment screws on my carb so adjusting it is out, I will be checking the level of oil this weekend and for oil leaks around the head gasket also will be looking at the spark plug. Will post some pics when I do! (all posts are better with pics! Ha!)

I am fairly mechanical, by no means am I a mechanic, but know how to use a wrench. If a head gasket is needed or a valve adjusted, whats the level of difficulty? Looks like parts are fairly cheap. I think it would all come down to time and know how....

Went to do something where the blower is stored at, so an oil spot on the floor right underneath the carb.....


----------



## obionekenobi

Sounds like you may need to take the carb off and clean out the bowl and main jets etc... or soak it in cleaner and see if that helps it run better. Probably some old fuel gummed things up a bit.


----------



## vinnycom

if u need the choke on to keep it running then u most def running lean, not enough fuel getting into carb jet.


----------



## epeggs

Looked at the snow blower late last night, finally.
No seepage from the head gasket
spark plug pic attached...its pretty bad
Oil level was high so I unscrewed the filler cap and oil spilled out. It smelled of gas so its safe to say I now have gas in the oil. 
Did a little research and found out that an open main jet in the carb can cause this....so back to carb problems. ( i think)
I have soaked the entire carb in cleaner and the little parts as well. Cleaned the main jet by hand with a little wire. No luck. I think its time to replace the carb. 
Thoughts and advice are really appreciated!


----------



## crazzywolfie

you may want to make sure the needle and seat are working like they should. had to deal with similar issue on my brother in laws snowblower. if the oil smell like gas is smoking then the float is likely sticking or the needle and seat are probably not sealing and letting gas into the cylinder. an oil change should stop it from smoking but definitely need to make sure the fuel system is working like it should or else you will just have the issue again. it also sounds like your main jet in the carb might be clogged. you make sure to clean it when you were in the carb? i find old telephone wire generally works for most jets.


----------



## cranman

change the oil, drain the gas, put a fuel shutoff between the tank and carb, put in fresh gas and try.....no luck take off carb and clean and blow out jets, still no luck then replace the carb. I add a shut off to every blower and tractor I service. as equipment gets older, the needle doesn't do as good a job of shutting off the gas. Good Luck!







change the oil


----------



## Motor City

Replace that junk Torch brand spark plug.


----------



## vinnycom

epeggs said:


> Looked at the snow blower late last night, finally.
> No seepage from the head gasket
> spark plug pic attached...its pretty bad
> Oil level was high so I unscrewed the filler cap and oil spilled out. It smelled of gas so its safe to say I now have gas in the oil.
> Did a little research and found out that an open main jet in the carb can cause this....so back to carb problems. ( i think)
> I have soaked the entire carb in cleaner and the little parts as well. Cleaned the main jet by hand with a little wire. No luck. I think its time to replace the carb.
> Thoughts and advice are really appreciated!


not main jet prob but the 
needle 
and/or needle seat 
and/or bad float 
and/or float spring 
and/or float shaft 
and/or improperly installed bowl will do that


----------



## epeggs

I ordered a new carb for the 2410, installed and changed oil, now she runs like new! Will be replacing the spark plug as that thing looked nasty. 
I wish I could have just rebuilt the carb, but it was actually cheaper to buy a replacement on Amazon. 
just in case anyone needs it, here is the link for the one that bought 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01A4BOXY8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
price has actually gone down. i paid like 15 for it, the rebuild kit was like 35....

If anyone is looking for a snowblower, let me know. 
I think this one has been ran like 10 times total. 
Looking to get rid of to fund a new hobby.


----------

